Ask HN: How to differentiate a work email id from a personal email id? - titanprashant
======
greenyoda
It's a hard problem, since (1) there are lots of personal email hosting
providers all over the world that you've probably never heard of, (2) there
are lots of companies all over the world that you've never heard of, and (3)
anyone can register their own domain and look like a company.

Also, some people, such as business owners or academics, may use their work
email for both work and non-work communications. And lots of small businesses
that don't have IT support will just create a Gmail account for business use.

Why would you need to distinguish between them?

~~~
titanprashant
So I am building a product where there is this concept of teams and a team is
a group of people from the same organization. Now when a new user signs up
with his work email I want to show this team, that he can request to join.

If you see "Organization Members" section of
[https://asana.com/guide/help/organizations/basics#gl-
people](https://asana.com/guide/help/organizations/basics#gl-people) they
automatically join you to an existing team from your organization (if there is
one)

~~~
greenyoda
What if people want to form a team based on an organization that doesn't have
its own e-mail domain, such as an open source project or a community volunteer
group?

~~~
titanprashant
This feature will not restrict team creation. It is meant for team discovery
if you are signing up using work email

------
sergiorgiraldo
In Brazil, evertyhing which is not @gmail or @ hotmail is considered work
email, until further notice

------
ClassyJacket
I can't imagine there's any way to do this. Anyone can register a new domain
at any time, that could be almost anything. I think you'll have to rethink
your way around this problem.

